# Gentle Leader



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone used this as a training tool? Specifically the Gentle Leader and NOT the Halti. I am thinking of using this for my spoo to curb jumping on people and getting way too excited when he sees cats and squirrels.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have used this one Amazon.com: Coastal Holt Dog Walking Collar, Pink, 1: Pet Supplies and the Halti. I prefer the Costal because this one has a padded nose piece and seems to be more comfortable. I have never tried the Gentle Leader brand. However, I can say that Lilah is very easy to handle when using a head collar. I think this could be useful tool for Leroy.

I think that Lilah's is sized for a whippet (she is a small standard) while Jasper's Halti is sized for a standard Standard


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

What prompted you to use the head collar? I really think this will be a useful tool for my dog, I'm just afraid it may be view negatively by some people. Also thought about using the Easy walk harness, it leads in the front, instead of the back, to avoid pulling.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Lilah has leash reactivity when she sees another dog. It started to get extreme, in my opinion, so I hired a behaviorist. He said it would provide control without harsh correction or pain. He was so right. Lilah is very responsive and compliant when wearing the head collar. We are still working on reactivity but the head collar is a step in the right direction. It is almost as if Lilah keeps herself in check after using it for a few months - and I don't always have to use it now.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I have used them in the past. They work great, though you do have to condition your dog to wearing them. My GSD mix is a terrible puller if he gets excited, he knows he shouldn't, but he forgets, and they give me great control. However, the problem is, everyone thinks they're a muzzle. It makes walking with a big friendly scary looking dog even worse. So last May I bought an Easy Walk harness from the same people that make the Gentle Leader. I had my doubts, but I purchased the reflective one so at least I'd get some good out of it. He and I LOVE it! It discourages the pulling, but is comfortable, no one thinks he's mean, and I can leave it on in between walks if we're at a hotel room or something.

The pro that the halter has is that you can redirect them to look at you easier, the harness doesn't have that effect. That is the one big advantage. But the harness works well enough that I was walking Lance and my sisters untrained aussiedoodle easily alone, and could let one of my nephews walk one too .


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I'm leaning more towards the Easy Walk harness. I've been reading some reviews and the negative reviews stated that the harness "did not fit well" and would rub "the armpits raw." My standard does not have a broad or deep chest so we will see how it goes. I practiced the "watch me" command with him and used it when we walked through the park with LOTS of squirrels running around. The command worked pretty well in calming him down except for the fact I had to shout "watch me" about five times before he could hear me; he was so enthralled with those rodents!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't had a problem, though I read the same reviews. It has several adjustment points. I leave it loose underneath, and tighter across the chest. On our trip he wore it 100% of the time for a month with no problems. Actually tonight he has it on since I haven't taken it off from his walk earlier. I do regularly check for pressure points but no problems to date.

The Aussiedoodle I used it on was younger and built more poodlish, all legs and not well developed in the chest due to his age. I fitted it the same way as Lance and it seemed fine too. I only used it on him for about 2 weeks though before he had to be returned. I sent it with him. 

Squirrels are SO tempting! I prefer not to use training devices on my dogs, but I also need some that they're used to in case my mom has to walk them somewhere. She has rheumathoid arthritis and her hands are severely crippled. She can use the harness no problem. She can use the head halter too, but can't put it on and off herself which blows the point.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Has anyone used this as a training tool? Specifically the Gentle Leader and NOT the Halti. I am thinking of using this for my spoo to curb jumping on people and getting way too excited when he sees cats and squirrels.


I use the gentle leader on my poodle/lab mix and it has done wonders! So, when I got Zoe, she pulled the entire time we walked, as in making herself cough from pulling so hard. I couldn't stop her by yanking the leash to the side and telling her to heel. She just didn't care. So, I bought another gentle leader. She HATES it! It is seriously the funniest thing ever. When I get it out, she runs to her bed and actually curls her head in the corner, so I won't put it on her. She is way too smart!

I wait until she is compliant and then we put it on. However, she rubs her face/head against my other dog the whole walk to try to get it off. I try to correct her when she pulls with it, so she knows why she is wearing it. Nonetheless, if took it off mid walk, and she still kept on pulling, so I had to put it back on. It has only been 3 days, so I am sure it will take time. 

So, it works! The only downfall, is that she hates it. What to do?!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Tymaca, this may help:






I just bought a GL for Lumi today, and I'm using this method to introduce it to her. We had three sessions at about five minutes each today and so far she's happy to stick her nose through the loop for a treats. : ) We haven't clicked anything on yet. I hope this can still help for Zoe! If she were mine I'd stop using the GL for a few days and only take it out for these types of training sessions to see if I could "reset" her association with it. : ) Then introduce it again for walks and the like at her comfort level. The GL is such a wonderful tool but any strange new sensation (like a loop across your nose!) would naturally be met with confusion and resistance by most people or animals if not carefully introduced.

Tokipoke, I think the GL is wonderful (obviously)! Definitely better than the Halti, in my opinion. The Easy Walk harness is also very nice. Like oceanrose said, it doesn't direct their face toward you, though. But, maybe that's not anything you need in a tool. : ) I wouldn't worry about chaffing. It has many adjustment areas and just watch Leroy to see that it's fitting him nicely. I think you'll keep it comfy for him.

I've used the GL on my foster dogs and loved it for reining in the wild ones! Lumi doesn't pull most of the time, but sometimes the new person at the pet store is just *too* exciting, or when tethered to me at home (which is most of the time) and the cat runs by, she just forgets that she's on leash and bolts! I'm getting the GL to avoid possible injury/irritation to her neck until I feel like we're past the puppy crazies. It really is the "Gentle" Leader! No pressure on the throat! I find it's design very humane. : ) As well as the Easy Walk! It's not designed to pinch or squish as some anti-pull harnesses are. It just turns them around. : ) I think you'll be happy with either product!


----------

